

DigitalOcean One-Click WordPress Install - tlongren
http://www.longren.org/digitalocean-one-click-wordpress-install/

======
tlongren
I, for one, think this is awesome. They even have one-click installs for
Ghost.

------
thoughtexps
Nice.

